# Keyless start, (not repair.)



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

No manufacturer is going to spend more money making a car in order to have two different ways to start it. We have two cars, one using the key and one using the button and I don't really see that it makes any difference. The button has many advantages, one of which is preventing someone from engaging the starter on an already running engine.

Chris


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Chris616 said:


> No manufacturer is going to spend more money making a car in order to have two different ways to start it. We have two cars, one using the key and one using the button and I don't really see that it makes any difference. The button has many advantages, one of which is preventing someone from engaging the starter on an already running engine.
> 
> Chris


maybe they just meant your key ring.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a 2017 Nissan truck. Push button start. No big deal at all. I do have a key to unlock the doors say if the battery dies on the fob. You will love it once you get used to it!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

In the cold north, it's convenient to have a remote start feature.

one can start their car, from the house, and wait while getting fully dressed, and go out and get in a warmed up vehicle.

Most newer ones have the button now, so you might not find one without it.


ED


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

My Honda has push button start but there is a key as part of the fob and a locks set in the driver's door. I would think that is a safety feature so you can at least get in your car to pop the hood if your battery poops out. Check your manual. I had a bit of a time getting used to it but now it is second nature (I have to use a key in the wife's car - like a Neanderthal !). My biggest problem is I walk around the house with the fob in my pocket instead of hanging it up at the back door.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> In the cold north, it's convenient to have a remote start feature.
> 
> one can start their car, from the house, and wait while getting fully dressed, and go out and get in a warmed up vehicle.
> 
> ...


Hope I like it.

I only want white or silver so I don't have to wash it often. Most in my range are dark.

Don't understand this. There were 3 available this morning and now only one in my category. Maybe their website was just updated from yesterday. I’ve always gotten a five year loan but the online calculators offer 72 month option. Do people actually get 6 yr car loans? Lower payment only if I had option of pre-paying.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Startingover said:


> Do people actually get 6 yr car loans? Lower payment only if I had option of pre-paying.


I almost got a car loan many years ago. The amortization table said the monthly payment was $180, the dealer wanted $183.
A small amount can be a good faith errors, many small errors in the dealer's favor is unlikely.
There are financial calculators that will pay for themselves in a very short time when dealing with mortgage companies, car dealers, and realtors.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

quatsch said:


> I almost got a car loan many years ago. The amortization table said the monthly payment was $180, the dealer wanted $183.
> A small amount can be a good faith errors, many small errors in the dealer's favor is unlikely.
> There are financial calculators that will pay for themselves in a very short time when dealing with mortgage companies, car dealers, and realtors.


I looked at Kelly Blue book for current car estimate. Plus online calculator. I planned to go today but figured Saturday would be too busy. Tomorrow might be a good day because everyone else will be home watching the Super Bowl. Wonder if they can verify oil changes & maintenance I’ve had done because I don’t go to Toyota. I go to a well known local auto shop


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> I looked at Kelly Blue book for current car estimate. Plus online calculator. I planned to go today but figured Saturday would be too busy. Tomorrow might be a good day because everyone else will be home watching the Super Bowl. Wonder if they can verify oil changes & maintenance I’ve had done because I don’t go to Toyota. I go to a well known local auto shop



Before you buy, run it's VIN through CARFAX, and get a history of where it has been, and what it has had happen to it.

Often well worth the cost of the report, if it was stolen, wrecked, flooded, or broken.

Yes people get 6 year car loans, but I wonder why.

I personally pay CASH up front, and dicker until I get a deal that I like.

That way it is paid for, and you save $$$$$$$$$$ in interest. Plus I drive them until they are junk, before getting another one. 
I drove the last one 26 years, then bought a 6 year old one with decent mileage, and had the CARFAX, it was a retired COPCAR. Actually SUV, but the same thing.

ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Before you buy, run it's VIN through CARFAX, and get a history of where it has been, and what it has had happen to it.
> 
> Often well worth the cost of the report, if it was stolen, wrecked, flooded, or broken.
> 
> ...


i’m waiting to ask my daughter if she got a Carfax because she’s had her car five or six years and she just found out that there had been frame damage.

i’m just afraid of being stranded somewhere with an old car.

The dealerships I’m looking at have a free Carfax report That I can view while I’m browsing.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I often leave the keys in my F150. For example, while mowing lawns for my son, I leave my wallet, keys and phone in the door pocket and lock the truck with the keypad on the door. That way I don’t lose them by having them fall out of my pocket. Then I get back in using the keypad. With a keyless entry I don’t think I could lock the key in the truck when I want to. I never thought about the keypad until after I owned the truck, then I learned to like it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Your going to the the push button. You can keep your keys in your purse and never have to take them out...We also have keyless entry into the house, another great feature.
No mo’ keys for me.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

There are two cars in my category we’re going to go look at in Orlando today. There was a third I liked the best because it was the prettiest pearl color. But when I looked at the Carfax online it had been in an accident but the airbags did not deploy and it was the front end on the driver side.

It had over $1000 damage. I wish it was more specific. Did that mean it was $1001 or did that mean it was $5000 damage? That was too vague and it was a 2020 car but I guess I will pass it up.

If I just discovered the little light on my rearview mirror how long is it gonna take me too figure out all the new things in a new car like rear camera etc.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Sitting in dealership. Eyeing a 2018. Lucky for me it has old fashioned emergency brake you yank up. Yes, Florida is flat. But if you ever forgot the brake an got out of your car only to watch it roll down a drive across the road an topple down a small hill. Then you’d love that grinding noise of pulling an emergency brake.

not pushing a button


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Sitting in dealership. Eyeing a 2018. Lucky for me it has old fashioned emergency brake you yank up. Yes, Florida is flat. But if you ever forgot the brake an got out of your car only to watch it roll down a drive across the road an topple down a small hill. Then you’d love that grinding noise of pulling an emergency brake.
> 
> not pushing a button


As a young 21 year old, I got out of my vehicle, with it running, It jumped out of park into reverse, it took off down the road backward, me chasing it, I almost caught it, then it backed itself into a power pole. 

Talk about a severely crunched rear quarter panel. 

I soon developed a habit of setting the brake, which also makes the mechanism operate, and not rust up from non usage. 

ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Just great

ready to sign an learned theres only ONE key.

Keys are EXPENSIVE. Ok, getting another free tank of gas an got number of place to get a 2nd key cheaper.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> As a young 21 year old, I got out of my vehicle, with it running, It jumped out of park into reverse, it took off down the road backward, me chasing it, I almost caught it, then it backed itself into a power pole.
> 
> Talk about a severely crunched rear quarter panel.
> 
> ...


My kids laugh. I have a tiny swale end of my drive. To stop an get mail I set the emergency brake!


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> I soon developed a habit of setting the brake, which also makes the mechanism operate, and not rust up from non usage.
> 
> ED


And that's a good point, especially where we experience road salt. I keep remining myself to use the e-brake, just cuz, but I more often forget.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Unless my butt grew 4” today these seats are smaller. There used to be a few extra inches of car seat on either side of me. Never had trouble with the seatbelt then. The latch for this seat belt is almost under me. More ackward to use. But what a smooth ride, quiet and more zip! The trunk light is too dim. Have you ever gotten groceries out at night an overlooked a gallon of milk? If it rolls around in the trunk all week an bursts it gets smelly in the Florida heat. Takes awhile to track down the smell.

PS, Ed, I was told same thing about rear windows which stopped working once. Use them occasionally to keep them operating. Salt air here is hard on things.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I would have squeezed their (jgdjgckjbc!) just enough to get another key before closing the deal.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Old Thomas said:


> I would have squeezed their (jgdjgckjbc!) just enough to get another key before closing the deal.


tried. Tank of gas was best we could do. We left and went to CarMax an got written quote on my old car and they did better. They were impressed when I turned in two sets of keys because they said most people only turn in one set of keys.

Daughter is a talker so she was a big help.

I just looked up the measurements of the 2 cars because I’m tall and I’ve been getting in an out of my old car for years no problem!

First time I got in this car I conked my head. Hard. (It’s 2” shorter in height)

It looks bigger tho at 3” wider and 5” longer.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

If it wasn’t so far I would go back and have the salesman show me some of these gadgets but after spending about seven hours there yesterday I don’t wanna set foot in there

I read the manual and it was kind of vague about this shifting gears. The B at bottom is for “ maximum engine braking”. The S is for ‘engine braking’. Why would I use these?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> If it wasn’t so far I would go back and have the salesman show me some of these gadgets but after spending about seven hours there yesterday I don’t wanna set foot in there
> 
> I read the manual and it was kind of vague about this shifting gears. The B at bottom is for “ maximum engine braking”. The S is for ‘engine braking’. Why would I use these?


To control it's speed in a downhill travel.

So you do not "runaway" and crash.

ED


----------



## Dontno4sure (Feb 1, 2012)

Check this out on YouTube about keyless entry.


----------



## pwcopy (Aug 27, 2017)

Startingover said:


> i’m waiting to ask my daughter if she got a Carfax because she’s had her car five or six years and she just found out that there had been frame damage.
> 
> i’m just afraid of being stranded somewhere with an old car.
> 
> The dealerships I’m looking at have a free Carfax report That I can view while I’m browsing.


Depends on what you consider old. Being born and raised in California, an early adopter of Japanese cars, I was used to seeing people keep them well over 100k miles. I moved to Michigan in '94, which is still the heart of the U.S. auto industry. Most folks here (because they have brainwashed by the auto industry, parents and grandparents) are still terrified to keep a vehicle past 60k. If you are looking at a Toyota, that's just broken in. I always buy used (3 years old or less), preferably from a private party that can show me all the receipts for the required maintenance on their vehicle. That way, I don't pay dealer markup. However, I bought my last vehicle from a dealer, and they threw in the manufacturers extended warranty. That made it worth my while.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I love it but will never figure out the display screen. Too many things to do on it. The salesman called me yesterday to thank me for the review I left and I asked if I came back would someone show me how to use all the features? I know I got an owners manual but I still can’t figure everything out and he said yes he’d show me.

there is a 'lane changing alert'. Daughter drove us home. Glad she wasn’t stopped for looking like a drunk driver because when the road was empty she swerved left and right just to hear that beep. And it seems to keep a record of phone calls and that showed up on the display but I don’t know if it shows up whenever you use the phone or receive a call. What if I have someone with me and I didn’t want them to see my log of phone calls ? Then I was in the passenger seat and I wanted to make a phone call but it came over the speakers in the car which I didn’t want and she couldn’t figure out how to stop it from going to the car speakers and luckily we were in a parking lot so she just turned the car off and I was able to use my phone normally. 

Then there’s a little picture on the steering wheel look like a fish talking and we figured out it was the front end of the car and something about headlights.

on the dash, Right in front of the steering wheel, are icons or pictures. There was one of a coffee cup with steam rising.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

pwcopy said:


> Depends on what you consider old. Being born and raised in California, an early adopter of Japanese cars, I was used to seeing people keep them well over 100k miles. I moved to Michigan in '94, which is still the heart of the U.S. auto industry. Most folks here (because they have brainwashed by the auto industry, parents and grandparents) are still terrified to keep a vehicle past 60k. If you are looking at a Toyota, that's just broken in. I always buy used (3 years old or less), preferably from a private party that can show me all the receipts for the required maintenance on their vehicle. That way, I don't pay dealer markup. However, I bought my last vehicle from a dealer, and they threw in the manufacturers extended warranty. That made it worth my while.


I think climate has a lot to do with it. Assuming Michigan is like here, road salt ages a car pretty quickly. I've been down in Arizona and saw vehicles used as daily drives that would be considered pampered classics up here.



Startingover said:


> I love it but will never figure out the display screen. Too many things to do on it. The salesman called me yesterday to thank me for the review I left and I asked if I came back would someone show me how to use all the features? I know I got an owners manual but I still can’t figure everything out and he said yes he’d show me.
> 
> there is a 'lane changing alert'. Daughter drove us home. Glad she wasn’t stopped for looking like a drunk driver because when the road was empty she swerved left and right just to hear that beep. And it seems to keep a record of phone calls and that showed up on the display but I don’t know if it shows up whenever you use the phone or receive a call. What if I have someone with me and I didn’t want them to see my log of phone calls ? Then I was in the passenger seat and I wanted to make a phone call but it came over the speakers in the car which I didn’t want and she couldn’t figure out how to stop it from going to the car speakers and luckily we were in a parking lot so she just turned the car off and I was able to use my phone normally.
> 
> ...


I depends if you want to use all that tech. I don't have nav and don't link my phone so basically the display is radio. I have most of the 'driver assist' tech turned off. What you mentioned is what my manufacturer calls 'lane keeping assist', and I figure if I can't drive down the road and keep between the lines it's time to stop driving (and btw, it doesn't work if there are no lines or it can't detect them). My wife's car does have the 'lane changing alert' (you signal but somebody is beside you) - that is kinda handy, especially in heavy traffic and/or the windows are dirty. Some new designs give significant blind spots, which should be solved by proper mirror adjustment but none of us is perfect.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Where rear view mirror is attached there's like a big black box thing. It must have a purpose. I’ll get photo tomorrow.

i did get rid of a green ECO on dash near speedometer that had a white bar which CONSTANTLY moved depending on how I was driving and got on my last nerve. Now there are road lanes showing front of the car there. Who needs anything there?

it’s supposed to correct if you get too close to something And since I probably can’t find a human to stand in my drive and let me pretend to hit I’m going to roll my big trash bin out to the drive and aim for it

but maybe you have to be going faster before that feature works


----------



## LawrenceS (Oct 21, 2020)

Chris616 said:


> No manufacturer is going to spend more money making a car in order to have two different ways to start it. We have two cars, one using the key and one using the button and I don't really see that it makes any difference. The button has many advantages, one of which is preventing someone from engaging the starter on an already running engine.
> 
> Chris


Mercedes did at one point, not sure the model ranges but I remember 11 years ago working on I want to say it was a s class forget the exact year(probably mid 2000's) where it was push button but you could pop the push button out and stick the plastic key into a slot to turn the ignition. I had to do it to reset a maintenance light.

There is also Honda with the s2000 where you turn the ignition to on with a key and push a button to engage the starter.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Where rear view mirror is attached there's like a big black box thing. It must have a purpose. I’ll get photo tomorrow.
> 
> i did get rid of a green ECO on dash near speedometer that had a white bar which CONSTANTLY moved depending on how I was driving and got on my last nerve. Now there are road lanes showing front of the car there. Who needs anything there?
> 
> ...


Different manufacturers use slightly different tech but that black box is probably a camera, used for the lane keeping, adaptive cruise control and maybe other things. In my Honda it is used in conjunction with a radar that is behind the big H emblem in the grille. If you ever need and new windshield, it has to be aligned, which adds to the cost. Be happy with comprehensive insurance - some windshield installations get into three figures.

Ya, those visual aids can be annoying. The road line probably mean the lane keeping assist (or whatever Toyota calls it) is activated.

Often, the driver assist tech has a minimum speed so they don't go off or trying to correct things in parking lots, etc. It's probably in your manual. Mine I think is 40kmh (~25mph).


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks. I don’t think I’ll ever finish reading the manual.

Just discovered my trunk doesn’t have a keyhole. So if I ever lose my key fob it’ll be inconvenient because the spare key I’m getting will just have a chip because it’s cheaper.

I miss the 3 little pockets I had in my old car on the dash. I don’t have any in my new car. I just have one nice size cubbyhole down low which is convenient to put my phone. but I liked those other little cubbys to put miscellaneous stuff in.

speedometer it’s a little hard to read. Its a dull blue but there might be a way to make it brighter.

love temp control and fan Operated by a lever rather than turning a dial.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Thanks. I don’t think I’ll ever finish reading the manual.
> 
> Just discovered my trunk doesn’t have a keyhole. So if I ever lose my key fob it’ll be inconvenient because the spare key I’m getting will just have a chip because it’s cheaper.
> 
> ...



You can get a little vinyl bag similar to a nail pouch, that you wear.

The vinyl bag has at least three sections, it can be hung in the lower dash area over the tunnel, and be out of foot traffic.

Look at auto parts section of wal-mart, or a real auto parts store in the novelties section, there should be a few to choose from.

It might be a suitable alternative for those missing "cubbies".


ED


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Sometimes those boxes house the radar for the forward collision automatic braking and adaptive cruise control if your car has those features. And I'd definitely leave the lane keeping assist turned on... it works pretty well. I tested the Toyota system a few years ago with a rental car on a trip on some remote roads. It won't steer you around a really sharp turn but does a good job on smaller departures. I'd also leave the other stuff turned on, except maybe the lane departure beep if that is too sensitive.



Startingover said:


> Where rear view mirror is attached there's like a big black box thing. It must have a purpose. I’ll get photo tomorrow.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Obviously not a problem in Florida, but those 'lane keeping' techs don't work well or at all if they can't see road markings - either obscured or simply not there. Some people tend to start relying on them thinking it is some type or autopilot.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I tested it on some pretty worn our roads in New Mexico that didn't have the best lines and it still did OK. It was a Camry, probably around 2018 vintage. These sort of oscillate in the lane between the boundaries and after a couple activations it beeps and releases. Correct, nothing like real autopilot. Or even like the current Honda lane centering.



lenaitch said:


> Obviously not a problem in Florida, but those 'lane keeping' techs don't work well or at all if they can't see road markings - either obscured or simply not there. Some people tend to start relying on them thinking it is some type or autopilot.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

raylo32 said:


> I tested it on some pretty worn our roads in New Mexico that didn't have the best lines and it still did OK. It was a Camry, probably around 2018 vintage. These sort of oscillate in the lane between the boundaries and after a couple activations it beeps and releases. Correct, nothing like real autopilot. Or even like the current Honda lane centering.


The one thing I don't like about 'forward collision avoidance' (Honda) is if I am approaching a right hand curve and there is oncoming traffic, it interprets that as a vehicle in my lane. It's the only tech I can't disable (unless I want to do it every time at start-up). I can turn the range down and have it just warn me but not brake, but that's it.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I hadn't thought about that but it could be a problem. I wonder how these systems handle the double turn lanes we have around here. Sometimes it is all I can do to resist hitting the brake myself when I am in the outside most left turn lane and the car in the oncoming outside most left turn lane looks like it wants to hit me head on. I mean you get used to it... but I wonder how these automatic systems tune that out. I would assume they do or it would be carnage out there with lots of rear end collisions.



lenaitch said:


> The one thing I don't like about 'forward collision avoidance' (Honda) is if I am approaching a right hand curve and there is oncoming traffic, it interprets that as a vehicle in my lane. It's the only tech I can't disable (unless I want to do it every time at start-up). I can turn the range down and have it just warn me but not brake, but that's it.


----------



## LawrenceS (Oct 21, 2020)

lenaitch said:


> The one thing I don't like about 'forward collision avoidance' (Honda) is if I am approaching a right hand curve and there is oncoming traffic, it interprets that as a vehicle in my lane. It's the only tech I can't disable (unless I want to do it every time at start-up). I can turn the range down and have it just warn me but not brake, but that's it.


What year/model, I want to look into if there is a way to disable it(I'm a Honda tech). Also is it just the warning? there have been 2 different systems depending on year/model, forward collision warning and collision mitigating braking system.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

LawrenceS said:


> What year/model, I want to look into if there is a way to disable it(I'm a Honda tech). Also is it just the warning? there have been 2 different systems depending on year/model, forward collision warning and collision mitigating braking system.


2018 Ridgeline AWD Sport. My 2017 (wrecked by a taxi) did the same thing. It's just the warning beep and wheel shake which I'm pretty sure I selected from the Settings menu but would have to double check that next time I'm out in the garage.. Caution that Canadian model tech might be different - I know the various packages are.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Startingover said:


> What if I have someone with me and I didn’t want them to see my log of phone calls ? Then I was in the passenger seat and I wanted to make a phone call but it came over the speakers in the car which I didn’t want and she couldn’t figure out how to stop it from going to the car speakers


You need to find the Bluetooth settings on your phone. On an IPhone it’s settings, bluetooth. At the to of that page there is a Google switch to shut off blue tooth. You can then make the call privately, and the car won’t see it. Just remember to turn Bluetooth back on at some point after completing the call or car trip. 

I think the call listing you are getting is just the calls made or receied while in the car. They can most likely be used to place a call while driving simply by tapping the screen, even When your phone is out of reach or in your purse. It should function like the recent call list on an Iphone.


----------



## LawrenceS (Oct 21, 2020)

lenaitch said:


> 2018 Ridgeline AWD Sport. My 2017 (wrecked by a taxi) did the same thing. It's just the warning beep and wheel shake which I'm pretty sure I selected from the Settings menu but would have to double check that next time I'm out in the garage.. Caution that Canadian model tech might be different - I know the various packages are.


I'll have to play with one to verify but it looks like it should stay in the on/off position based on what you select. The wording in the owners manual is terrible it reads "the CMBS is in the previously selected on/off position each time you start the engine".

One thing you could try is just disconnecting the battery for 5 minutes. We call it a battery cable reset, technically your supposed to disconnect both terminals and short them together to discharge anything left in the system. It's the first thing we try for weird possibly software related issues.

Oh and the digital owners manual I'm looking at has sections that specify canadian models, so i'm assuming it's probably the same in both countries.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

LawrenceS said:


> I'll have to play with one to verify but it looks like it should stay in the on/off position based on what you select. The wording in the owners manual is terrible it reads "the CMBS is in the previously selected on/off position each time you start the engine".
> 
> One thing you could try is just disconnecting the battery for 5 minutes. We call it a battery cable reset, technically your supposed to disconnect both terminals and short them together to discharge anything left in the system. It's the first thing we try for weird possibly software related issues.
> 
> Oh and the digital owners manual I'm looking at has sections that specify canadian models, so i'm assuming it's probably the same in both countries.


Ya, I just came in from outside and you are correct. I can turn it off by a button on the lower left and it will stay off (staring at a warning light). I suppose I'm reluctant to turn it off just in case - I've never gotten to the distance where it will start braking. I have the detection distance set to 'short' via the touchscreen to try to minimize the false warnings.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Oso954 said:


> You need to find the Bluetooth settings on your phone. On an IPhone it’s settings, bluetooth. At the to of that page there is a Google switch to shut off blue tooth. You can then make the call privately, and the car won’t see it. Just remember to turn Bluetooth back on at some point after completing the call or car trip.
> 
> I think the call listing you are getting is just the calls made or receied while in the car. They can most likely be used to place a call while driving simply by tapping the screen, even When your phone is out of reach or in your purse. It should function like the recent call list on an Iphone.


thanks. I’ve learned a lot just by sitting in the car and pushing buttons. It was frustrating today. Instead of the radio it was playing music from my phone playlist. I had a hard time figuring out how to get back to the radio. Eventually I found a way. I just noticed Even though I’m tall, I can’t see the front end of my car. I wish I could for when I’m pulling into a parking place. I didn’t notice that on the test drive. it’s like the front end slopes down to where I can’t see it unless I stretch up a little, then I can see it it. There’s a voice recognition but I haven’t figured that out yet I haven’t made any calls from my car and probably won’t be doing that. I used the windshield wipers today and they are wonderful! they’re so quiet and clean the windows so well. My old car I guess I needed to replace a wiper blade and it only worked on either real high or real low. 

And of course now that I’m driving all over every day the gas went from 2.49 up to 2.59


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

LawrenceS said:


> One thing you could try is just disconnecting the battery for 5 minutes. We call it a battery cable reset, technically your supposed to disconnect both terminals and short them together to discharge anything left in the system.


Sounds like replacing the battery in a wireless alarm transmitter. 😊 On some, if you didn't short the terminals, the Low Battery Trouble didn't get cleared from the alarm panel.


----------

